# Switched outlet to half-switched



## ryusei (Apr 10, 2010)

I have two outlets in my front room fully controlled by the main light switch. I would like to change these to half switched outlet so I can control the lights via switch without interfering with power to the TV.

My basic question is whether this is something I can do by pulling out the outlets, rewiring and cutting the tabs or whether this requires more extensive re-wiring of the basic configuration (such as running another hot wire from the power source to the always on outlet).

Thanks in advance for any help. I'm definitely a complete beginner.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you have to see what is in the outlet box now. You need a hot a switch leg and a neutral. If you only have on hot then you need to add power to the half switched outlets.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It depends on what is in the receptacle box now. Open them up and tell us all the wire connections.


----------



## Mlwhite (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to do the same. I have in my box 2 blacks 2 whites and 2 grounds connected to the outlet. Both tabs are still in place. Thanks for any help. 
Michelle


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Mlwhite said:


> I would like to do the same. I have in my box 2 blacks 2 whites and 2 grounds connected to the outlet. Both tabs are still in place. Thanks for any help.
> Michelle


You do not have the required wiring to make that change.


----------



## Mlwhite (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay thanks
Michelle


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

You will most likely have to run another hot line from the switch.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ryusei said:


> I have two outlets in my front room fully controlled by the main light switch. I would like to change these to half switched outlet so I can control the lights via switch without interfering with power to the TV.
> 
> My basic question is whether this is something I can do by pulling out the outlets, rewiring and cutting the tabs or whether this requires more extensive re-wiring of the basic configuration (such as running another hot wire from the power source to the always on outlet).


Are the two outlets in question in the same box or are they are separated by wall space?

Since you have failed to provide any further info or photos of what existing wiring is currently in each box I am providing a diagram of one way this can be done. Assumes power is into the switch box and requires 12-3 cable between switch box and outlet and 12-3 from outlet to outlet.


----------



## Neo64 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Major kudos on diagram*

Thanks so much for laying out a great diagram. Typical diagrams are great for technicians, but this made it easy to grab the big picture quickly.

I was wanting to convert one of my receptacles BACK to a non-switched receptacle, and this gave me a great starting point to move forward.

Again, Thanks!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Do not be in a great rush to start, because your wiring may not match the diagram. In my area, the power originates at the receptacle and then a switch loop is used to switch the top half of the receptacle.

You should pull the switch and receptacle out of the boxes, without disconnecting the wires. Then start your own thread posting a description of the wire connections, or a photo of them. Then we can tell you what you have, and how to change it.


----------

